# cleaning tyres?



## andybarsblade (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats the best thing to clean tyres with?

I have washed my wheels and dressed my tyres but I just feel like its putting sprinkles on a turd. Whats a good product to ensure i have a good base for the dressing?


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

I just use a apc with a vikan brush


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

andybarsblade said:


> Whats the best thing to clean tyres with?
> 
> I have washed my wheels and dressed my tyres but I just feel like its putting sprinkles on a turd. Whats a good product to ensure i have a good base for the dressing?


I use Koch-Chemie GreenStar at 1/4. Does a good job. The best I have used is Adams Tyre Cleaner but it's expensive.

Rob


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

APC and a stiff bristle brush. I leave the APC to work for 5 minutes or so before using the brush to scrub the tyres, then rinse away. Wipe the tyre dry at the appropriate point (when drying your wheels for instance) then apply your dressing.


----------



## andybarsblade (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheers guys, I worried about an apc drying or whitening out the tyre. I'll get straight on it


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

andybarsblade said:


> I just feel like its putting sprinkles on a turd.


:lol:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been using this stuff after trying a few supermarket APC's.

Its £1 in Tesco near me.

https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...MIl52f3ai02QIVip3tCh3EwAl7EAQYASABEgLxLvD_BwE


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I’ve found when I use megs tyre gel and then put a coat of AG tyre dressing over the top it leaves a sticky wet look for a good fortnight. Especially in summer. 
Personally I like the wet look but some prefer a matte finish


----------



## andybarsblade (Mar 14, 2010)

Bazza85 said:


> I've found when I use megs tyre gel and then put a coat of AG tyre dressing over the top it leaves a sticky wet look for a good fortnight. Especially in summer.
> Personally I like the wet look but some prefer a matte finish


Yes I like the finish with the AG dressing, lasts well too


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Atlasta stiff bristle brush and a good APC, I use surfex myself at 1:4. Apply liberally, allow to soak into the tyre wall 1-2 mins then work the APC with the Atlasta brush before rinsing.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I use an interior brush from Asda (it's quite course - would never use it on my interior!) and just clean the tyres whilst doing my wheels, using the same shampoo.


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

I find Autosmart G101 good enough for most things


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I have to admit i was never so thrilled to use brush as this

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html

In fact i was so impressed i went back and got another 2 just in case they stop making them, size, stiffness durability for £5 you wont be disspaointed


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I use the following method...

APC, usually G101, dwell for a few minutes, scrub with Vikan Brush with more spritz's of G101 and rinse.

Spray tar remover on and scrub with a microfibre, you'd be surprised the crap this removes after APC, and rinse again.

Then a finally scrub with g101 and rinse.

May seem like overkill but it works :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

this https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush 
and this https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner
great combo


----------



## andybarsblade (Mar 14, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> this https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush
> and this https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner
> great combo


Spot on I'll get them on order cheers


----------



## andybarsblade (Mar 14, 2010)

bigbruiser said:


> I have to admit i was never so thrilled to use brush as this
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html
> 
> In fact i was so impressed i went back and got another 2 just in case they stop making them, size, stiffness durability for £5 you wont be disspaointed


Ordered, thanks


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

+1 for the tuf shine brush. It's the perfect size, weight, bristle length etc. I might order a couple extra like BB said incase they stop making them. I also bought the tuf shine tyre cleaner. Really pulls the brown stuff out of the tyres. Can get a tad expensive using at every clean so only use it once a month or so. For maintenance washes I use surfex diluted to 10-1. Does a good job.

Link to the tyre cleaner if needed
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...rs/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaner-22oz/prod_1537.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I used to use a washing up brush, just the right stiffness and the design makes it easy to clean the bottom part of the tyre, cheap as chips too.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Mcpx said:


> I used to use a washing up brush, just the right stiffness and the design makes it easy to clean the bottom part of the tyre, cheap as chips too.


Yep I use one of the IKEA ones, does a decent enough job. Something a bit stiffer would probably help, might have to look into the Tuf Shine one...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

andybarsblade said:


> Ordered, thanks


no worries man, watch the adams videos to see how to use them


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Tuff Shine tyre brush and Britemax GrimeOut - brilliant combo!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use APC and this bad boy of a brush, It may look puny but It sure packs a punch.

:detailer:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I use neat APC + Meguiars Versa Angle wheel brush.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

cleslie said:


> Tuff Shine tyre brush and Britemax GrimeOut - brilliant combo!


I also use this combo i use grimeout neat i find it better that way :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Autosmart smartwheels gets crap off tyres with ease coupled with a tickle from a vikan brush,
g101 will work
Britemax Grime out will work also


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Spend a whole quid on one of these and normal shampoo

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...UFNlldjcGeqDXy5E6vkaAodCEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Johnyb said:


> I find Autosmart G101 good enough for most things


Ditto


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Spend a whole quid on one of these and normal shampoo
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...UFNlldjcGeqDXy5E6vkaAodCEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


I'm going to have a look at one of those - intrigued if it'll work for me


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

How about one of these?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001GJ3E8Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

mawallace said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001GJ3E8Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yep they work really well, I've bought one, it's very easy to use and goes round the bottom half of the tyrewall well.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

donnyboy said:


> I've been using this stuff after trying a few supermarket APC's.
> 
> Its £1 in Tesco near me.
> 
> https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...MIl52f3ai02QIVip3tCh3EwAl7EAQYASABEgLxLvD_BwE


Thought I would give this a go got it from the pound shop my Tesco's didn't sell it.I was surprised to find I got better results this this than I did with g101 or surfer hd.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

jcrease said:


> Thought I would give this a go got it from the pound shop my Tesco's didn't sell it.I was surprised to find I got better results this this than I did with g101 or surfer hd.


Did you compare them as neat products jcrease as the stuff from the pound shop with the spray head would be neat.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

There is a good article in the latest issue of the PVD magazine on cleaning tyres;

https://pro-detailers.co.uk/product/pro-detailer-issue-6/


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Did you compare them as neat products jcrease as the stuff from the pound shop with the spray head would be neat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Good point. G101 and surfex hd diluted at 3.1


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

As said before the tough shine brush is the perfect brush i even bought another two to have as spares.
I tried the tough shine tyre cleaner for the first time 2 weeks ago and worked very well and am waithing to find out how long the tyre shine will last. 

Im thinking the tough shine kit from clean your car uk is a good option for you


----------

